# Another Phish Tribute Night in Vancouver



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

...went off without a hitch. We performed a few 'new' one's.... including a brand new Phish song that even Phish has only played 3 times so far... Here's a couple-o-vids:

Ocelot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kZ10jPsWho

PYITE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoP3LV82ajM


----------

